# AR upper -- PTAC?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking at some stuff at palmetto and they have an upper made by PTAC I don't know anything about PTAC
Anyone ever use there stuff?

PTAC 16" Carbine Length 5.56 NATO 1:7 M4 Nitride Slick Side Upper - with BCG and CH - 507398


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

You'll here allot of different opinions. Looks fine as a basic upper. From what I've read it probably won't shoot .223 of 55 grain 5.56 very well. 
The tighter the twist the higher the grain it will like to shoot.
But I'm far from an expert.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds like the price is super low because those uppers may have some minor blemishes on the finish. Should shoot just fine though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Freedom is the lowest line at PSA that I would buy. PTAC = PCRAP


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

They are "Ok." With that said they will likely shoot 55 grn and above just fine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AR parts Upper do the math. Add up all the parts and compare. I did and order one 10 minutes ago.

PSA 18" Rifle Length .223 Wylde 1/7 Stainless Steel 15" Lightweight M-lok Upper With BCG, CH, & MBUS Sight Set - 516446673

1. 223 Wylde is made for both .223 and 5.56 I will give details if needed .
2. You get the iron sights 
3. The M-lock upper rail is good ansd will exceed most people needs. Also has low profile gas block.
4. The SS barrel is a good one and the 1 in 7 with 18 inch will work fine for all rounds you may use.

Barrel Length: 18"
Gas System: Rifle-length
Barrel Profile: A2 Style
Barrel Steel: 416R Stainless Steel
Barrel Finish: Stainless
Chrome Lining: None
Muzzle Thread: 1/2-28
Chamber: 223 Wylde
Twist Rate: 1:7
Barrel Extension: M4
Diameter at Gas Block: .750
Gas Block Type: Low profile
Muzzle Device: A2 Flash Hider
Receiver Material: Forged 7075 T6
Receiver Type: M4
Handguard Type: PSA 15" M-Lok Lightweight Rail 
Bolt Carrier Group Included: Yes
Bolt Steel: Carpenter 158
Bolt Carrier Profile: Full-auto
Charging Handle Included: Yes
Sights: Magpul MBUS Sight Set, Black
Overall Length: 26.5"


----------

